
Alaska Air flights using fuel made from fermented corn - curtis
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/alaska-air-flights-today-testing-fuel-made-from-fermented-corn/
======
JoeAltmaier
From isobutanol. In a process similar to ethanol production from corn. Which I
guess sounds less link-baity than 'from fermented corn'.

